# I was on local tv.



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Click on this link then go to 'see videos by date'. Then select 2006-10-31. Then scroll down to halloween house awaits trick or treaters.

Good story.

Sorry no direct link. 
Slimy'sHouseOfHorrors


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

love it!!!

did they just show up or did you contact them?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Too cool. That was a great spot. I think you speak for us all!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You're the MacGyver of Halloween! Great story, man.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great piece Slimy! I'm jealous of your work room. You do us haunters proud.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Way to work, slimy!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

That's really cool. Nice work.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great job - what a lot of fun. Kudos


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Excellent! That was a suprisingly long segment to devote to something like Halloween. (At least by California Bay Area news program standards, but we are too crowded around here.) The fact that you got so much airtime speaks volumes about just how well you've done.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I love it!!!! MacGyver of Halloween! If he only knew how many of us there are.  I too would like to know if they found you or if you found them. That was a great story and it was a long one too! Great job!!!! Way to make us proud!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrats! That was a great story.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

wow. Thats cool. 
I love hearing the news reporters take on what we all consider 'the norm'
...only we would understand "way behind schedule" and it being beginning of September.


Great job!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I contacted them. My goal this year was to get on tv. ( Am I an attention hound or not?!?!?!) Here in Oklahoma there is a LOT of local tv programming. I figured I'd be a shoe in. I called all four of the stations and this is the only one I got feedback from. 

The story really drove my tot number up.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great news spot!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Congratulations Slimy, I loved that! I was also pleasantly surprised by how long the segment was; I've never before seen a positive story on Halloween that was longer than about 15 seconds (grrrr, lol)  . Anyway, I thought you and your wife were great and your haunt looked awesome! *


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great segment. The reporter seemed to be enjoying himself as well. Agreed, it was a lot of time devoted to a Halloween display. You done us proud!


----------



## CRHaunting (Jul 15, 2006)

Totally awesome. Gratz on the much deserved recognition.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Sam, great to see you and the Mrs. in person, and the great job you did with the haunt. Long story my @ss, it was way too short for my liking.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol yeah i could have watched more easily.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very cool! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Very Nice Slimy Sam! :> Its nice to see more haunters getting some recognition! Congrats!!!! BTW--I feel the same way you do about it being a Holiday where we should be getting the day off, and the day after! hehehe :>


----------

